# [A-10/Arygos] "GOGO" = NO GO! MOM sucht für FL



## Arixia (15. August 2011)

Ist es auf deinem Realm auch so, dass sich anscheinend immer mehr neue Gilden bilden während immer mehr "alte" Gilden zerbrechen? Hast du dich gefragt, warum das so ist?

Nur was langsam zusammenwächst, hat Beständigkeit. Schnelle und unselektierte Aufnahme von Mitgliedern, damit "der Raid wieder voll ist" führt nur zur baldigen neuen Trennung. 

Unser Konzept beruht daher auf 3 Grundsätzen:

1) Optimales Raidsetup!

Wir setzen auf die Klassenvielfalt, die es in WoW nunmal gibt und raiden daher nicht mit zb. 3 Druiden und 3 Schamanen im 10er. Nur so fällt man unserer Meinung nach bei den HMs nicht auf die Nase!

2) Spieler, die noch wirklich SPIELEN können!

Spielen können bedeutet für uns, die Mechanismen der Bosse zu verstehen, zu wissen, was warum und wann getan werden muss. Man sollte auch das gesamte Spektrum seines Chars kennen! Stures DPS oder HPS-"Fahren", obwohl man eigentlich unterbrechen, reinigen, decursen, das Target wechseln etc... müsste, ist einem richtig guten Spieler fremd.

3) Gemeinsam sind wir stark!

Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf gutes Gildenklima und Hilfsbereitschaft. Egomanen, die nur auf ihr Equip schauen und so schnell als möglich alles erreicht haben wollen, wirst du bei uns nicht finden.

Fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen? Dann könnten wir für dich richtig sein!
Man findet uns auf dem PVE-Server Arygos. Da wir auf "Klasse statt Masse" setzen befinden wir uns derzeit auf Gildenstufe 7.

*Welche Klassen suchen wir?*

Heiler:
Paladin
Druide
Hier ist es uns wichtig, dass du deine Klasse schon länger spielst. Außerdem sollte man dich im Recount nicht nur bei den HPS, sondern auch zb. bei den Entzauberungen (10er!!) finden, daher ist der Talentpunkt in "Heilige Läuterung" bzw. "Heilung der Natur" Pflicht.

DDs:
Range: Elementarschamane, Hexenmeister
Melee: Schurke

*Was kannst du von uns erwarten?*

- Eine erfahrene Gilden-/Raidleitung, ehemals Mitglieder bei Server First Gilden, die in Cata schon alle Bosse gelegt hat
- Stammplatzgarantie im Raid, wenn du ein verlässlicher Spieler bist
- Raidzeiten sind Mo, Di, Do je von 20 - 23(30) Uhr– bei guten Spielern und ohne Server-First-Anspruch kann man mit diesem Ausmaß trotzdem äußerst erfolgreich sein!
- Zusammenhalt und gemeinsame Unternehmungen auch außerhalb des Raidbetriebs (das ist uns sehr wichtig!)
- TS3, Gildenhomepage, Gildenbankfächer – das Übliche halt

*Was wir von dir erwarten?*

- Du bist mindestens 20 Jahre alt und hast ein RL
- Der Char, mit dem du dich bewirbst, ist in jeder Hinsicht dein Main - Leute, die nicht wissen, welche Klasse sie eigentlich spielen wollen, sind nicht erwünscht
- Du bist verlässlich, Zusagen hältst du ein und du bist beständig in deinen Interessen und Zielen
- Du legst auf das gemeinsame Erarbeiten von Erfolgen Wert und nicht nur auf deinen Equipstand
- Besonders willkommen sind auch Wiedereinsteiger und ältere Spieler!

- Dein Equip ist uns egal, wenn du ernsthaft und verlässlich mit uns raiden willst, werden wir dir helfen, dich auszustatten
- Du brauchst auch keine große Raiderfahrung mitbringen: wenn du Mechaniken verstehen kannst und deinen Char beherrscht, ist alles lernbar!

Falls dich alles anspricht, dann freuen wir uns über deine Bewerbung! Entweder auf unserer Hompepage

www.mom-arygos.de

melden oder ingame bei Boucan bzw. Fawen (wir sind zumeist ab 20 Uhr online, notfalls einfach jemanden von der Gilde nach uns fragen).

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## Jaworna (24. August 2011)

Im Sinne des erlaubten Pushen schiebe ich den Thread mal nach oben.

Die Raids starten bei uns, wir suchen insbesondere Heiler aus Leidenschaft und einen engagierten Tank!


----------



## Arixia (26. August 2011)

die gesuchten Klassen wurden aktualisiert


----------



## Arixia (6. September 2011)

Suche ist aktuell


----------



## Arixia (17. Oktober 2011)

Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Arixia (2. November 2011)

Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Arixia (15. November 2011)

Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------

